# Dragon Emperor's Pen Kit from Dayacom



## aggromere

Dayacom has a kit, http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02_limit.php?product_id=941&class_item_id=20 that I have never seen before so I emailed CSUSA to find out if they could carry them and how much they would be.  The minimum order is 50 kits.

Danny at CSUSA just emailed me back this morning.  Sitting down; hold on to your hat; get ready; $1,500 to $1,700 per kit.  I wonder who the heck builds them.

I just thought everyone would find that amusing and informative and mind boggling.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

They're not kits, they're pens...they come pre-made, I believe..


----------



## maxwell_smart007

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45546&highlight=dragon&page=3


----------



## cnirenberg

That sure is a nice chunk of change....


----------



## workinforwood

I can't watch the video because of my connection speed, but I have a solution to all your woe's.  I will offer to make my a new version of that pen for Only $1000 each.  You can only buy one if you want.  The blank will be 100% acrylic with no lead in it.  Please add 5% additional if paying by paypal and $5 for shipping.  I'll even make a matching pen case for the pen.


----------



## hewunch

wow Jeff, how kind of you! :biggrin: I think what makes part of the one from Dayacom so expensive is the fact that it uses real silver and a lot of it. And other stuff.


----------



## workinforwood

I will use some real silver and other stuff too Hans.  Just fork over the non-refundable 50% deposit and I'll get to work.  That CSUSA pen does not speak Dragon Emperor to me.  My version will be a dragon head with silver and gold eyes and flames exiting the mouth, the flames will be the writing portion.  I'll split, curve and laminate the flames so they extend right off the pen.  I'll have Mr Boone CNC me a gold plated crown for the dragons head.


----------



## Daniel

Hey Jeff, You may have something of a good idea going there. you might want to get drawings and have them dated fast. I want to see wings on the dragon that start as part of the pen body but extend out the clip end to balance the flames at the nib end.


----------



## GoodTurns

workinforwood said:


> I will use some real silver and other stuff too Hans.  Just fork over the non-refundable 50% deposit and I'll get to work.  That CSUSA pen does not speak Dragon Emperor to me.  My version will be a dragon head with silver and gold eyes and flames exiting the mouth, the flames will be the writing portion.  I'll split, curve and laminate the flames so they extend right off the pen.  I'll have Mr Boone CNC me a gold plated crown for the dragons head.



may well be worth more than the $1000 offer price!  having seen your work, you may get some takers!


----------



## Kaspar

This is a cool thread, just for the pleasure of drooling over that level of craftsmanship.  Incredible stuff.  Right up there with this guy.  Anytime you get the idea you've got the hang of this, just look at stuff like that for an exercise in humility.


----------



## Kaspar

I've heard from a few people this guy is something of a (rhymes with Rick Bed).  Just hearsay, but ... 

The last time he had prices listed, the above pens were going for $22,500.  Precious metals have become somewhat volatile so my guess is you have to call for a quote on them now.

He also does ornamental turning on snakewood. I guess he's figured out how to keep it from cracking.  If that doesn't make you hate him, nothing will.


----------



## Russianwolf

http://www.worldlux.com/grayson tighe-pens.html

Prices are up there aren't they.

The most expensive I can find (some don't list the prices) is his Gibeon Meteorite pens at around $8k


----------



## Kaspar

The pens in the picture above all use a good deal of gold in some fashion, Rose Gold in the case of the copper looking one.  It is, by an order of magnitude, Tighe Pens most expensive pen, but I am pretty sure my memory is right on those.  Of course, now it's impossible to say ahead of time how much a pen using so much gold will cost.


----------



## Russianwolf

think I found mention of it. Hard to be sure since they are appearently sold so no one shows the prices anymore.

But have a look at this. $730,000
http://luxuryexperience.com/luxury_..._arpels,_montblanc_-_mystery_masterpiece.html


----------



## Kaspar

I think I saw that on TV a while back.  That is the most expensive pen in the world.


----------



## workinforwood

I've seen these before.  That mystery masterpiece is incredibly gaudy and overdone.  Just cause you can, doesn't mean do it.  If I was a millionaire pen collector, I would consider the Grayson Thiye pens though.  They are nicely balanced in their design.  They are classy but not overbearing.  They appeal to me, even if the owner is a rick-bed..not that I'd know, as I don't know the guy, I just think those pens look seriously classy.


----------



## Kaspar

I like them too.  Very baroque in their ornamentation, but understated in their design.


----------



## Daniel

From what I have heard Greyson started out as a kit pen maker and worked his way into what you see now. I consistently like his work. I've never heard anything about his personality but unless he delivers the pen himself I guess I could care less. I don't plan to be buying one anytime soon anyway. He has definitely found a look that is recognizable as his.


----------



## Kaspar

What I heard is hearsay, but it seems like it was someone here who knew him well enough to know.  Anyway, as you say, if he delivers, I don't much care either.  

I'm intrigued to hear that he once did kits, as I have fancied with a bit more equipment and experimentation, I could attempt something like that down the road.  How he's doing the ornammental turning is the mystery.  Did he build his own rose engine or what?  

His dad is Brian Tighe who makes mighty nice knives.


----------



## Jerryconn

They had an interview with Grayson in the last issue of Stylus Magazine.  His Dad, Brian is a very skilled knife maker.  In that interview he said that he learned the skills and how to work with the metals from his Dad but took those skills into pen making.  I can't remember the exact age for sure but I believe he is in his 20's.  No idea where the influence came from for his designs.  I'm not an artisy person (had to look up baroque) but he is good and I too admire his work.


----------



## Russianwolf

what I'm seeing in the pictures is likely more of a turning WITH ornamentation, and less of an ornamental turning. Meaning, I don't see how a lathe type device could achieve the results. More likely carved in some fashion.


----------



## arioux

For al those voyeurs there: !! 

http://penscollection.com/pens/top-10-most-expensive-pens-in-the-world.html


----------



## Jgrden

aggromere said:


> Dayacom has a kit, http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02_limit.php?product_id=941&class_item_id=20 that I have never seen before so I emailed CSUSA to find out if they could carry them and how much they would be.  The minimum order is 50 kits.
> 
> Danny at CSUSA just emailed me back this morning.  Sitting down; hold on to your hat; get ready; $1,500 to $1,700 per kit.  I wonder who the heck builds them.
> 
> I just thought everyone would find that amusing and informative and mind boggling.



Sheeesh.


----------



## wdcav1952

So, who is heading up the group buy????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

I'm in for two.  Just need 48 more now.


----------



## Ligget

I`ll take one, who wants to buy one of my kidneys


----------



## Daniel

I am not sure that most of his work would be turning as much as it is jewelry making, metal working, casting, and most likely several other skills. In my view these are related to what we do only in the fact that both produce pens. other than that it is a completely different craft requiring different skills. In a journey from Kit pen making to work like his I am sure you would reach a point you really could not tell which of the two you where doing. with some of the alternative materials I have seen used I sometimes see kit pens that start to take on some of Grayson's look ( in a vague since). More often I see kit pens taking on some exceptional artistry in the inlay and segmentation area. Creative materials are pretty popular as well and I always expect to see some ground breaking look from that sort of exploration. I have seen several people make wire wrapped type pens. it only takes one that thinks. hey why does the wire have to be wraped so neat and even or something like that for a completely new look to be born. all it really takes is trying something that nobody else has. (cat parts of any kind are off limits)


----------



## Daniel

I'd do the group buy but I can't afford to pay the attorney right now. The one I would need to write up the purchase contract and set up all the background info I would need to gather on each buyer, credit checks, name and current address of your firstborn, that sort of pesky stuff.


----------



## ElMostro

Daniel said:


> I'd do the group buy but I can't afford to pay the attorney right now. The one I would need to write up the purchase contract and set up all the background info I would need to gather on each buyer, credit checks, name and current address of your firstborn, that sort of pesky stuff.



Daniel, add to that the fact that Paypal will report all this as INCOME so you may need a tax attorney also   (sorry you just left yourself wide open and i couldn't let it pass)


----------



## elody21

really cool pens! I wish I had the machine that did that engraving!


----------

